# Colleague still smokes inbetween vaping...



## SmokelessFire (15/10/14)

Ok guys and gals - need your advice here.

My colleague started vaping about 3-4 months ago.

He smoked all his life. Age 69.

His setup is a normal Kangertech Evod with 18mg juice.

He says he is not satisfied after vaping a while and then smokes a stinkie to "top up" his nic level.

Then he vapes to sustain until he smokes again. (Usually with our other colleagues who smoke)

Repeat cycle.

What could be the problem and/or solution.

I suggested he should get a more powerful device such as a vv3 or mvp2 for a better throat hit.

Or maybe up his nic juice?

Need your help.  

PS. He has cut down on stinkies quite drastically since vaping.


----------



## johan (15/10/14)

I smoked close on 39 years and 18mg would've been way too low for me, I suggest he should get higher nicotine e-juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokelessFire (15/10/14)

Thank you @johan - that is what i am leaning towards as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/14)

And a better device... he needs to "feel" he is being satisfied.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## SmokelessFire (15/10/14)

Would you suggest the VV3? 

Budget is of importance.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/14)

Keep an eye on the classifieds... that SVD sale today would have been perfect for him. He really should try and get an 18650 device and either a Nautilus Mini or better still a Kayfun or Russian. Yes I know it's a big step and a hassle to build coils and wicks and charge batteries but the bottom line is almost everyone who vapes will go through a journey of discovery and will end up building coils and making wicks because that's where the satisfaction rests...

Up until the point I got my Russian I was worried I may return to stinkies... but from the Russian onward I knew I would never again touch a stinky because the satisfaction levels from that point on were perfect!

Let him smoke the occasional stinky till you see a deal in the classifieds!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (15/10/14)

I would maybe also look at getting a good Tabacco flavoured juice.

In my first month the RY4 juices helped me with getting that mindset calm.

I couldn't have personally gone straight to fruit and desert juices. I need a good 18mg Tabacco like kick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/10/14)

My advice... Nautilus mini on a Vision Spinner 2, simple, effective. Just upgrading the evod batteries to the VS2 will make a big difference. I wouldn't up the nic from 18mg, anything higher may be too harsh and put him off. 24mg juice is also hard to find, unless you look at Hangsen or something similar, and those juices are just icky.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokelessFire (15/10/14)

Yes Rob, that SVD deal woul have been perfect.

Don't know if rba's are just his thing yet. But he would enjoy the clouds!


----------



## SmokelessFire (15/10/14)

Rogue, he is vaping tobacco from Liqua.

I turned him onto VM4 and Legends too. He really enjoys vm4.

But methinks he's more of a menthol guy.


----------



## SmokelessFire (15/10/14)

Thanks @BumbleBee, i did look at the vs2. Looks good.


----------



## Andre (15/10/14)

Yip, I think a VV battery (MVP2 or Spinner2) with the mAN will be a good kick for him.
And do give the 24 mg a shot, it might just do the trick, especially in the beginning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokelessFire (15/10/14)

@Andre what is the mAN?


----------



## Andre (15/10/14)

SmokelessFire said:


> @Andre what is the mAN?


Mini Aspire Nautilus.


----------



## SmokelessFire (15/10/14)

Andre said:


> Mini Aspire Nautilus.


Ah...makes sense.  

Thank you!


----------



## Mike (15/10/14)

Remember that higher power vapes more liquid faster, so getting a better atty or battery might give him the kick he needs without having to go to 24mg, while giving more flavour as well.

Vaping twice the power on 12mg would be similar to 24mg for example

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokelessFire (15/10/14)

Ah yes, will keep that in mind @Mike


----------



## SmokelessFire (15/10/14)

Just realised again what a wonderful resource this forum is for the vaping community.

Thank you for everyone's valuable input!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (16/10/14)

I also did that for the first 3 weeks when I started vaping. It willl fade, well it did for me. He will need some encouragement and some self discipline.
I smoked about 4 or 5 stinkies a week and then stopped completely after 3 weeks.
He should try and avoid smokers (while they are smoking) as much as possible for a while so that he cannot by influenced by them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokelessFire (16/10/14)

Would the Emow Mega be a good idea?


----------



## kimbo (16/10/14)

Mike said:


> Remember that higher power vapes more liquid faster, so getting a better atty or battery might give him the kick he needs without having to go to 24mg, while giving more flavour as well.
> 
> Vaping twice the power on 12mg would be similar to 24mg for example



Bu it is cheaper to get 24mg juice than upgrade the whole kit, just my 2c

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (16/10/14)

SmokelessFire said:


> Would the Emow Mega be a good idea?


still the same Kangertech technology. Not bad, but not better than his current gear. In commercial tanks only the mAN is better imo.


----------



## SmokelessFire (16/10/14)

Andre said:


> still the same Kangertech technology. Not bad, but not better than his current gear. In commercial tanks only the mAN is better imo.


Thank you @Andre

Tricky business...vaping.


----------



## Mike (16/10/14)

kimbo said:


> Bu it is cheaper to get 24mg juice than upgrade the whole kit, just my 2c



Agreed, but a better battery / lower ohm coils might produce a more satisfying vape  My point is that there are many options - from different juice to different coils to different batteries to a different atty - all at different price points.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (16/10/14)

Mike said:


> Agreed, but a better battery / lower ohm coils might produce a more satisfying vape  My point is that there are many options - from different juice to different coils to different batteries to a different atty - all at different price points.



I agree with you, like you say here are options. I just think we should ask the new vapers budget for starting or to get new gear so that we know what road to recommend.


----------



## Mike (16/10/14)

I think the OP has been presented with a few options that he can take along to discuss his friend if I'm honest

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SmokelessFire (17/10/14)

Andre said:


> still the same Kangertech technology. Not bad, but not better than his current gear. In commercial tanks only the mAN is better imo.



@Andre are you talking about the new starter kit; or the Aerotank Mega?

I was referring to the starter kit.


----------



## Andre (17/10/14)

SmokelessFire said:


> @Andre are you talking about the new starter kit; or the Aerotank Mega?
> 
> I was referring to the starter kit.


Was referrring to the atomizer. The atomizer on the Emow is basically the same as what he currently uses, being Kangertech technology. But, of course the Emow battery is VV, which should make some difference. Whether that would be enough of a difference is another question, which is why I am suggesting a VV battery with the mAN.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/10/14)

Hi @SmokelessFire. I haven't gone through all the advice from others but my suggestions are as follows:

First try higher strength juice. 

Then, if not into coil building, I can recommend the Nautilus Mini. It has more intensity than the Evod. But it needs a decent power source capable of at least 15 watts in my view.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/10/14)

Also, a question. 
What juice is your colleague vaping? Which brands and which flavours?


----------



## SmokelessFire (17/10/14)

Silver said:


> Also, a question.
> What juice is your colleague vaping? Which brands and which flavours?


@Silver he is vaping Pipe tobacco from Liqua and VM4 from Vapour Mountain.

Spoke to him yesterday - he likes tobacco flavours. The VM4 is too sweet for him as a ADV. So only on special occasions.

Ito budget, I think *max* in the region of R1000.


----------



## kimbo (17/10/14)

SmokelessFire said:


> Ito budget, I think *max* in the region of R1000.



I think a Spinner 2 and a mAN will fit in there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (17/10/14)

kimbo said:


> I think a Spinner 2 and a mAN will fit in there


Full kit, including 7 coil heads and charger for R860.00.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/10/14)

SmokelessFire said:


> @Silver he is vaping Pipe tobacco from Liqua and VM4 from Vapour Mountain.
> 
> Spoke to him yesterday - he likes tobacco flavours. The VM4 is too sweet for him as a ADV. So only on special occasions.
> 
> Ito budget, I think *max* in the region of R1000.



Hi @SmokelessFire

I think the problem with vaping is that we often spend too much effort and money on trying out too much gear without enough attention on the juice.

To properly quit smoking I firmly believe one has to find those real winning juices that make you LOVE vaping.

Problem is that finding those winning few juices can take a while and cost quite a bit.

For tobaccoes I would strongly suggest trying Blackbird from SubOhmVapor (@RevnLucky7 ) and some of the Heathers Heavenly Vapes tobaccoes from Juicy Joes (@ShaneW ) My favourite HHV tobacco is Huntsman but they have several great ones. I also like Gaia and Dark Horse. Nice thing about HHV is they can be ordered in 24mg. You may just need to be patient but @ShaneW can advise you superbly.

So I would suggest getting one or two in 18mg and one or two in 24mg

A quality 24mg tobacco, even in the Evod may well do the trick. When i vape 24mg in my Evod it gives me decent satisfaction and I really need good throat hit

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

